# Monochromatix LR Presets



## gavinseim (May 10, 2009)

_I've set up a discount for you forum members. At cart just use *promo code **LRFORUM to save 2'%*_

Hi everyone it's Gavin again. I made a post some time back on my Power Workflow2 Presets which are a #1 seller on Seim Effects. I pay to sponsor here so I figure I might as well post another goodie. Today I want to give a little plug for MonoChromatix. 

My B&W presets collection. I love a good B&W and this is a whole set dedicated to just that. IR's, toned, traditional, you name it.

In any case rather rather than give a long speech. I'll just give you a link. There's a video over there if you want to see more.

*Check out Seim Effects Monochromatix here*.





​


----------



## Gene McCullagh (May 10, 2009)

Just an unsolicited endorsement here.

Gavin has some excellent tools for LR and PS. He lays things out in a logical and useful way and supplies sample videos to help learn the tools.

While you're over there you might want to subscribe to his podcast. It's always good for tips, info and some humor!


----------



## gavinseim (May 14, 2009)

Thanks much Gene. Much appreciated. I love happy customers 

Gav


----------



## Kaboutcha (Jul 9, 2009)

Looks very nice !! I'm very interested in this plug....great work


----------



## gavinseim (Jul 15, 2009)

Check em out Kab. You can still use code _*LRFORUM to save 2'%

*_Also there's a freebies section on the site to if you want to try some out._*

www.seimeffects.com
*_


----------

